# Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays!



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Hope you're all enjoying the holiday season (yeah yeah...). Just wanted to wish you all a very Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays. 

Been up to anything festive? I just finished putting up the decorations, hah... It's been a busy month!

:devil:


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Nov 16, 2009)

im still working on halloween projects.... lol. i should give it quits till march lol. 
Happy Holidays to everyone else to!

-BYH


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Happy Holidays!! I am festive, since my family lives 1000 miles away (and I must spend xmas with them), I got to have xmas with the inlaws early. I love presents. Got some FrightRags t-shirts, "The Thing" on blue ray, some fancy sculpting tools, and Aliens Quadrilogy box set. Stayed up till 2 am last night watching all the behind the scenes drama that went into alien 3. No wonder David Fincher won't talk about that movie.

Still havent tried that "first batch of cider I ever made" cider. I'll let you know if I go blind.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Merry Christmas and you better watch out, 'cause Zombie Santa is coming to town:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Merry Scary Christmas to all our haunting friends!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Spooky, I love that Santa/skull picture! It took my eyes a couple seconds to see that it was Santa. lol


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## BackYardHaunter (Nov 16, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> Marry


merry* i just had to say something i spell it wrong on a christmas carving project. i wasnt happy. lol


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

D'oh! (slaps forehead) - I fixed it now


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Have a great Holiday, everyone! I hope that you get lots of haunting materials!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Posted a little Christmasy goodness on my blog: http://lovemanor.com/blog/archives/301


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Merry Christmas To All


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

Happy Holidays everyone! Hope everyone has a great time! 
Roxy I LOVE your card! Very nice!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Happy Holidays!!!!!!!


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Merry Holidays to all!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Happy Holidays !


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Happy Holidays To All my favorite Halloween people!

It's over ..sigh'

Now I am all about HALLOWEEN! all those last year projects that never got finished are coming out to be completed, My health is better, better job,better outlook and it is gonna be the year of the TIGER...my year (fingers crossed)

I hope you all made it thru the holidays in one peice

XOXO


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Merry bloody christmas!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

It's not over yet! 12 days of Christmas last until January 5th!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

JohnnyL said:


> It's not over yet! 12 days of Christmas last until January 5th!


Woot!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays everyone!   

Roxy and Spooky1 I love your card! :jol:


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Wishing all fellow haunters a HAPPY & SAFE HOLIDAY SEASON!


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

I haven't been around Haunt Forum as much lately,  but wanted to stop in and say happy holidays and hope everyone has a wonderful (and safe) New Year's!


----------

